# Rabbit castration



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My friend just booked her rabbit in to be castrated and they have quoted her nearly £70, that seems pretty expensive, although I suppose I just paid £30 for a mouse castration so maybe not, before she shops around is £67 an ok price?


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

well I'm £61 and thats not including any extra pain killers etc

and £81 for a spay again not including any extra meds or pain killers


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

My vet charges £75, but someone said cheapest vet my way is £60


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally I would pay extra for a more competent vet.
The vet we used to use charged £15 for castrate, however due to an accident, we now get any neuters at a five star rabbit specialist who normally charges £110, but does it for us for £60.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I think a lot of it depends on your area, PDSA and the RSPCA sometimes help out with neutering costs as well. Rabbit awareness week is coming up so it might be worth phoning around to see if anyone's doing any discounts.

My vet charges £78 for females and £49 for males. That's including painkillers, feeding them some mushy food afterwards and a weeks worth of vitamins to help them get better afterwards. That's west Somerset.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I would pay that for a rabbit savvy vet! It cost me around £48 for a neuter and an extra £18 (i think it was £18 or £16) to have his front teeth removed at the same time. I used the best vet in my area for bunnies im just lucky it was so cheap.

The £48 included pain relief for him and a follow up check up.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ill tell her that it sounds to be a good price then, especially as she trusts the vet, thanks for the replies.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Personally I would pay extra for a more competent vet.
> The vet we used to use charged £15 for castrate, however due to an accident, we now get any neuters at a five star rabbit specialist who normally charges £110, but does it for us for £60.


Blooming heck, your vet you use only charges £40 to others so i think he conning you!
The people who had Dexter only paid £40 for castrating him at the same vet you use  think you need to have words with them hun.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

What vets is that hun?
We use Wylies in Upminster for neuters now 
Are you thinking of AA?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> What vets is that hun?
> We use Wylies in Upminster for neuters now
> Are you thinking of AA?


Pheew got worried then!! no its the 1 nearer to you that i said about before.
I actually got so worried i was going to go round there and ask 100% how much they paid lol.
Glad i was wrong


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Pheew got worried then!! no its the 1 nearer to you that i said about before.
> I actually got so worried i was going to go round there and ask 100% how much they paid lol.
> Glad i was wrong


Your such a softie bless ya


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> Pheew got worried then!! no its the 1 nearer to you that i said about before.
> I actually got so worried i was going to go round there and ask 100% how much they paid lol.
> Glad i was wrong


:lol::lol: Bless ya!
We only use them for vaccs and other bits now, use another vet for neuters


----------

